# 2015 a3 option packages



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

I am close to purchasing a new audi a3 2.0 quatro, but was hoping to get some input from you all before doing so. I am pretty convinced that I can get what i want with the premium package and that there is no need for me to get the premium plus package, let alone the prestige package. The only option that I desire that i cannot get with the premium package is the sports package option, but i think i can live with that in light of the cost savings. I would simply option the car with the 18 inch wheels, summer tires, and mmi nav system, and black headliner. Im in southern California so many of the cold weather items are unecessary. Also, i dont need the car to be a mobile hotspot. Any thoughts? What am i missing out on if I go with only the premium package? 

Thank you for any help you have to offer.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Without premium + ur not getting the aluminum inlay, options for navigation plus with MMI connect , sport package, and some other stuff that I think you mentioned. I just don't think it's worth getting an Audi without going with some premium features, but w/e, hate the concept of buying a car just for the brand.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Without premium + ur not getting the aluminum inlay, options for navigation plus with MMI connect , sport package, and some other stuff that I think you mentioned. I just don't think it's worth getting an Audi without going with some premium features, but w/e, hate the concept of buying a car just for the brand.


Premium Plus or higher is the way to go on this car.


----------



## kendo_94538 (May 11, 2014)

The sport package has been updated from PDN to WQ8.
It is $800 instead of $550. The addition is sport suspension(-15mm ride height).
I noticed it last Sat(5/4/14 with US order guide revised date 4/16) when I ordered mine. 
The salesman said it will be 3-4months wait.
That drop is a plus for me.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Premium Plus will add power passenger seat, push button start, cold weather pkg, aluminum style pkg, 18" wheels, and AMI. Based on what you want, you'd obviously be better off getting a Premium, and not the Plus.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pommerening said:


> Premium Plus will add power passenger seat, push button start, cold weather pkg, aluminum style pkg, 18" wheels, and AMI. Based on what you want, you'd obviously be better off getting a Premium, and not the Plus.


Why would anyone want a bare audi? Its like dating a stripper, if you get the analogy


----------



## A3forme (May 12, 2014)

wondering if I should wait for WQ8 ? Any idea how the lowered suspension is wrt to handling and harshness ?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3forme said:


> wondering if I should wait for WQ8 ? Any idea how the lowered suspension is wrt to handling and harshness ?


Depends on your preference...almost all the European reviews have picked the standard suspension to be the best compromise between comfort/handling among the 3 choices available in Europe: Standard, Sports (-15mm), and S-line (-25mm) suspensions.


----------



## grepped (Feb 15, 2014)

> I just don't think it's worth getting an Audi without going with some premium features, but w/e, hate the concept of buying a car just for the brand.


Can we not push these kinds of ignorant statements? Not everyone cares about those features, and they say nothing about why a person is buying the car. Or is it impossible for someone to like how an Audi/MB/BMW drives compared to [Other]?

Lets also not forget that keyless entry is easily cracked.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. VWNCC, do you have links to those reviews handy?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Orangetree said:


> Thank you for the replies. VWNCC, do you have links to those reviews handy?


This is one of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxFnmzT_9kk

Another one..

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/audi/a3/saloon/review

Quote from Carbuyer...

"
How comfortable the A3 Saloon is depends on the suspension you choose. The standard set-up is best, offering decent ride quality without feeling too soft in the corners. It never noisily crashes over deep ridges or potholes, either, whereas the Sports suspension option is lower and a bit firmer – making it quite uncomfortable over rough roads. The third choice is the S line suspension, which has clever adaptive dampers and is even lower than the Sports suspension. The dampers mean you can set the car to work in Comfort or Sport mode, depending on what sort of driving you’ll be doing. Comfort is fine but Sport mode makes the ride too bumpy. Standard suspension can be fitted to any model you choose, so we recommend sticking with that. 
"

Another....

http://www.edmunds.com/audi/a3/2015/road-test.html


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

grepped said:


> Can we not push these kinds of ignorant statements? Not everyone cares about those features, and they say nothing about why a person is buying the car. Or is it impossible for someone to like how an Audi/MB/BMW drives compared to [Other]?
> 
> Lets also not forget that keyless entry is easily cracked.


Then if your willing to spend 35,000 on a 1.8 bare naked A3, its not smarter to go with a more featured, if not less expensive Jetta? This isnt an ignorant statement if your saving money. You don't find it utterly stupid that some are willing to drive a 40,000 BMW or Audi with a TomTom nav on the dash? What the hell is that if its not being cheap and stupid. And your comment on keyless entry is only a poor attempt to justify your point.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Then if your willing to spend 35,000 on a 1.8 bare naked A3, its not smarter to go with a more featured, if not less expensive Jetta? This isnt an ignorant statement if your saving money. You don't find it utterly stupid that some are willing to drive a 40,000 BMW or Audi with a TomTom nav on the dash? What the hell is that if its not being cheap and stupid. And your comment on keyless entry is only a poor attempt to justify your point.


I keep trying to figure out wth you're trying to say in this post but can't. 

The Premium sounds perfect for OP. More power to him. I think if he wanted a jetta he'd be shopping one.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

i just noticed the external differences (front bumper where foglights would be if this car had them, gloss grill instead of matte, side rails, and rear bumper) between the premium/premium plus car and the prestige car. Project a3 posted two pictures in his thread that clearly show the front end differences, and if you go to audi's website and build either premium car and then a prestige car you can see it there as well. This is enough to make me reconsider the prestige package, that is, unless these body differences can somehow be found on the lesser packaged cars. Anyone know? 

Thanks for posting those links, VWNCC. Thank you everyone else for your help.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Orangetree said:


> i just noticed the external differences (front bumper where foglights would be if this car had them, gloss grill instead of matte, side rails, and rear bumper) between the premium/premium plus car and the prestige car. Project a3 posted two pictures in his thread that clearly show the front end differences, and if you go to audi's website and build either premium car and then a prestige car you can see it there as well. This is enough to make me reconsider the prestige package, that is, unless these body differences can somehow be found on the lesser packaged cars. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for posting those links, VWNCC. Thank you everyone else for your help.


No, the only way to get the sline bodywork is to get Prestige. Or S3 when it comes out in 6mo.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Orangetree said:


> i just noticed the external differences (front bumper where foglights would be if this car had them, gloss grill instead of matte, side rails, and rear bumper) between the premium/premium plus car and the prestige car. Project a3 posted two pictures in his thread that clearly show the front end differences, and if you go to audi's website and build either premium car and then a prestige car you can see it there as well. This is enough to make me reconsider the prestige package, that is, unless these body differences can somehow be found on the lesser packaged cars. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for posting those links, VWNCC. Thank you everyone else for your help.


Yes, the prestige comes with S-line package, which has different front bumpers, side skirts, and rear diffusers. The grille is also glossy black instead of plasticy grey. It is pretty much like an S3 without the chrome/platinum accent.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just for clarification purposes, does the Prestige S-line model come with a suspension drop as standard? If so what is it with the sport package


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Just for clarification purposes, does the Prestige S-line model come with a suspension drop as standard? If so what is it with the sport package


Right now, it does not. It comes with standard suspension standard. With sport package, it comes with sport suspension when it becomes available.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Why would anyone want a bare audi? Its like dating a stripper, if you get the analogy


Lets see....
- I have free navigation on my smart phone
- the 17" wheels and tires will offer better ride, handling and overall performance than the 18's as they weigh some 4-6 lbs each less than the 18" wheels and tires -some 10 to 10% less unsprung weight per axle
- I prefer the black surround on the windows rather than the aluminum look and if I want just the door sills, I can order those separately and uniquely

And yes, I did date a stripper many years ago. It was loads of fun....
:laugh:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Carbuyer said:


> "How comfortable the A3 Saloon is depends on the suspension you choose. The standard set-up is best, offering decent ride quality without feeling too soft in the corners. It never noisily crashes over deep ridges or potholes, either, whereas the Sports suspension option is lower and a bit firmer – making it quite uncomfortable over rough roads. The third choice is the S line suspension, which has clever adaptive dampers and is even lower than the Sports suspension. The dampers mean you can set the car to work in Comfort or Sport mode, depending on what sort of driving you’ll be doing. Comfort is fine but Sport mode makes the ride too bumpy. Standard suspension can be fitted to any model you choose, so we recommend sticking with that."


This makes me cringe. I found this statement to be helpful and then they finished it up with something I just cant agree with. The amount of roll the standard suspension allows defies the class this vehicle is aimed at. If you are going for a smaller, agile sport sedan your vehicle shouldnt feel like a beached whale rolling over on its side when I give it a little gas on an interstate on ramp.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Xanlith said:


> This makes me cringe. I found this statement to be helpful and then they finished it up with something I just cant agree with. The amount of roll the standard suspension allows defies the class this vehicle is aimed at. If you are going for a smaller, agile sport sedan your vehicle shouldnt feel like a beached whale rolling over on its side when I give it a little gas on an interstate on ramp.


I tested the standard suspension. I felt it was very capable and I didn't feel much body roll if any.

Please remember...this isn't from just 1 reviewer. Almost all the European reviews prefer the standard suspension over the sports and S-line suspensions.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> This makes me cringe. I found this statement to be helpful and then they finished it up with something I just cant agree with. The amount of roll the standard suspension allows defies the class this vehicle is aimed at. If you are going for a smaller, agile sport sedan your vehicle shouldnt feel like a beached whale rolling over on its side when I give it a little gas on an interstate on ramp.


Yep. I'm very much looking forward to the magnetic suspension on my S3. I can set it to bone-rattling stiff when it's just me in the car, and I can dial it into land-barge status when my wife is in the car. Maybe the land yacht setting will deter me from toolbaggery such as taking onramps at 70mph and turns at 40mph, too.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. I'm very much looking forward to the magnetic suspension on my S3. I can set it to bone-rattling stiff when it's just me in the car, and I can dial it into land-barge status when my wife is in the car. Maybe the land yacht setting will deter me from toolbaggery such as taking onramps at 70mph and turns at 40mph, too.


Magnetic suspension is another thing, but for the 3 suspension choices on the A3, the standard is best. If it was just from 1 reviewer, I'd be skeptical, but almost all European prefers the standard one. That's gotta say something.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Magnetic suspension is another thing, but for the 3 suspension choices on the A3, the standard is *best*. If it was just from 1 reviewer, I'd be skeptical, but almost all European prefers the standard one. That's gotta say something.


For what, though? We know the Brits have horrible teeth, so I guess that's a factor in their tolerance for the teeth rattle quotient of the car's suspension. :laugh:

Anyhow, "best" is subjective.



Carbuyer said:


> "How comfortable the A3 Saloon is depends on the suspension you choose. The standard set-up is best, offering decent ride quality without feeling too soft in the corners. It never noisily crashes over deep ridges or potholes, either, whereas the Sports suspension option is lower and a bit firmer – making it quite uncomfortable over rough roads. *The third choice is the S line suspension, which has clever adaptive dampers and is even lower than the Sports suspension.* The dampers mean you can set the car to work in Comfort or Sport mode, depending on what sort of driving you’ll be doing. Comfort is fine but Sport mode makes the ride too bumpy. Standard suspension can be fitted to any model you choose, so we recommend sticking with that."


Magnetic suspension isn't another thing, it's the third option outlined above.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> For what, though? We know the Brits have horrible teeth, so I guess that's a factor in their tolerance for the teeth rattle quotient of the car's suspension. :laugh:
> 
> Anyhow, "best" is subjective.
> 
> ...


They referred to the S-line suspension, not magnetic........maybe I am confused.....


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

this is the most confusing thing ever. The worst part is that no dealers have any of the cars with sport suspension making a proper comparison nearly impossible.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> They referred to the S-line suspension, not magnetic........maybe I am confused.....


There's only one adaptive damper for the A3, and that's the magnetic suspension option.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> this is the most confusing thing ever. The worst part is that no dealers have any of the cars with sport suspension making a proper comparison nearly impossible.


Sports suspension is probably not a lot harsher, but the S-line suspension will be very harsh, as it gets bashed badly in reviews. Magentic ride may help, but some people on this forum also stated how much they hated magnetic ride before, so I guess it is a personal preference.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> They referred to the S-line suspension, not magnetic........maybe I am confused.....


Magnetic ride (the adjustable suspension) is only available on the S3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> There's only one adaptive damper for the A3, and that's the magnetic suspension option.


Are you sure? Because I thought S-line suspension and magnetic rides were 2 separate options in the UK? No?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> Magnetic ride (the adjustable suspension) is only available on the S3.


You can get magnetic ride on the A3 in Europe.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> I tested the standard suspension. I felt it was very capable and I didn't feel much body roll if any.
> 
> Please remember...this isn't from just 1 reviewer. Almost all the European reviews prefer the standard suspension over the sports and S-line suspensions.


I appreciate that but I really don't feel like I pushed it that hard. Sure it was a clover shaped onramp with a posted 40mph speed recommendation and I probably hit it around 50mph to really feel what the car would do it but in 8 years of driving G35's and G37's on that ramp I can't remember a time when I let off the gas going around that turn. Maybe its more of a steering difference if people don't feel its the suspension but I can tell you this, I couldnt drive a standard suspension A3 and be happy. It just doesnt feel sure footed enough to me.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Sports suspension is probably not a lot harsher, but the S-line suspension will be very harsh, as it gets bashed badly in reviews. Magentic ride may help, but some people on this forum also stated how much they hated magnetic ride before, so I guess it is a personal preference.


im sorry if you answered this before, but what exactly is S-Line suspension? Is that the 25mm drop thats on the S3? There is no suspension drop on the prestige edition standard right?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidCz1992 said:


> im sorry if you answered this before, but what exactly is S-Line suspension? Is that the 25mm drop thats on the S3? There is no suspension drop on the prestige edition standard right?


Relative to the standard A3 suspension, the S-line suspension drops it by 25mm. The sports susension drops it by 15mm. The S3 comes with S-line suspension standard.

With respect to A3 S-line, it depends on the country.

In the UK, you can opt for any of the 3 suspensions with the A3 S-line. In Canada, you can get the standard or the S-line suspension.

In the US, I think there is no S-line suspension for the A3 S-line, only standard and sports....<---this I might be wrong.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Xanlith said:


> I appreciate that but I really don't feel like I pushed it that hard. Sure it was a clover shaped onramp with a posted 40mph speed recommendation and I probably hit it around 50mph to really feel what the car would do it but in 8 years of driving G35's and G37's on that ramp I can't remember a time when I let off the gas going around that turn. Maybe its more of a steering difference if people don't feel its the suspension but I can tell you this, I couldnt drive a standard suspension A3 and be happy. It just doesnt feel sure footed enough to me.


To each his own. Everyone has different preference.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> this is the most confusing thing ever. The worst part is that no dealers have any of the cars with sport suspension making a proper comparison nearly impossible.


It's really not. You have the standard suspension we have on every car out there right now, the on-the-way sport suspension (coupled with the sport package), the S3 standard suspension, and the magnetic suspension for the S3. In other markets, the magnetic suspension can seemingly be specified on A3s in addition to the S3, but we've seen no indication that will be the case here. The UK quote referenced above refers to the magnetic suspension as S-line suspension; forget that for the US market. Stepping up to Prestige in the US gets the automatic inclusion of the S-line package, not to be confused with any type of suspension upgrade or adjustment. For any type of suspension upgrade on the A3, the sport package is required.

For our S3, you'll have the standard S3 suspension, which Audi is currently showing separate from the A3 sport suspension, with the magnetic suspension being the upgrade. With four suspension options, we seem to have more configurations than even the UK... assuming the quote referenced above is accurate.
*
Standard suspension calibration:* standard for A3 1.8, 2.0, and TDI; unavailable for S3,
*Sport suspension:* optional for A3 1.8, 2.0, and TDI; unavailable for S3,
*S Sport suspension:* unavailable for A3 1.8, 2.0, TDI; standard for S3, and
*Audi magnetic ride:* unavailable for A3 1.8, 2.0, TDI; optional for S3.

The difference between Sport suspension and S Sport suspension remains to be seen. I believe I've seen prior reference to it just being a few millimeters lower for the S than the non-S. *In the US, we will not be able to opt for standard suspension on the S3 as the quote referenced above implies can be done in the UK!*​


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> In the US, I think there is no S-line suspension for the A3 S-line, only standard and sports....<---this I might be wrong.


Correct; see post just above this one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Are you sure? Because I thought S-line suspension and magnetic rides were 2 separate options in the UK? No?


I'm just going off of what the Carbuyer quote in this thread states, specifically the portion I highlighted in bold font in a previous post. If they're wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> To each his own. Everyone has different preference.


My last comment was actually an invitation to look a little deeper on this. As a new comer to the A3/S3 line and Audi in general, I don't know if they are known for under/over steer and thats what I am reacting to for example. Hell it could be as simple as the seat doesnt hold me the same way so I didnt feel as planted as I am used to.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any VW or Audi I've owned (non S_ models) has had way too much body roll even in the sportier sline trim, it's not the seats (though most Audi seats are poorly bolstered too, imo). Are these complaints of anything but the Standard suspension being too harsh/crashing coming from Europe? I would think they've got different valving/spring rates, things are usually softened up for the US.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> This makes me cringe. I found this statement to be helpful and then they finished it up with something I just cant agree with. The amount of roll the standard suspension allows defies the class this vehicle is aimed at. If you are going for a smaller, agile sport sedan your vehicle shouldnt feel like a beached whale rolling over on its side when I give it a little gas on an interstate on ramp.


Nothing an upgraded aftermarket rear anti-roll bar can't fix -and that will a) be much cheaper than the Sports suspension and b) not adversely affect ride comfort


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Are these complaints of anything but the Standard suspension being too harsh/crashing coming from Europe? I would think they've got different valving/spring rates, things are usually softened up for the US.


I checked with Audi Canada previously, they are the same.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought the Premium plus and the wheel Gap is too high for my taste. . I will be adding H.R springs 1.8 drop to my car. No sports package cars have arrived at my store yet. If anybody is looking for an A3 IM I will assist you with a great deal.

Mario


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

For me, if I'm buying an A3 I'd take the Sport suspension (part of the now $850 sports package) just to get the ride height drop and slightly firmer ride.

No way I could spend on the car and then try and get past the wife the additional coin to upgrade the suspension (aftermarket) if I took a standard suspension car.

If I'm buying an S3 I'm hoping to swing mag ride for the reasons Brian stated (land yacht setting when not solo...)


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

I wanted to thank you all for your help on working through the option packages. We just picked up a glacier white 2.0 quattro premium plus with black interior, nav, black headliner (a must for me!) and sport package. :thumbup:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Orangetree said:


> I wanted to thank you all for your help on working through the option packages. We just picked up a glacier white 2.0 quattro premium plus with black interior, nav, black headliner (a must for me!) and sport package. :thumbup:


Congrats. Don't forget pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Heresy64 (Mar 7, 2010)

Back to the OP's original question, which I guess is moot now since he just bought one...a couple of reasons I would opt for the P+ over the Premium is the automatic climate control, which I believe is not available on the Premium. For me, the sport package is appealing because you need it to get the paddle shifters. I like the flappy paddles!

Edit: After I found an order guide, I saw that climate control is standard on the Premium now. Early A3 Premiums did not have it, but the cars coming off the line now have it.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

davewg said:


> Congrats. Don't forget pics!


Here you go:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Doesn't sport pack. include the Sline body work?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats on your new Audi A3 looks great!


----------



## A3forme (May 12, 2014)

Congrats. 
Can the MMI system connect to an external wifi (eg: tethered from cell phone ) and use online services ?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> Doesn't sport pack. include the Sline body work?


No.

For the US, you need Prestige to get S-line body work.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Orangetree said:


> I wanted to thank you all for your help on working through the option packages. We just picked up a glacier white 2.0 quattro premium plus with black interior, nav, black headliner (a must for me!) and sport package. :thumbup:


congrats . The car looks great


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Why would anyone want a bare audi? Its like dating a stripper, if you get the analogy


Not sure it's it's "bare" but I went premium with 19" wheels, aluminum "mistral" package, and truck mat w/ grocery hooks. I really didn't want to spend a lot for things that I "really" didn't need. (Nav, push button start, cold weather package) 

The larger wheels really are needed to make this car look good IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

A3forme said:


> Congrats.
> Can the MMI system connect to an external wifi (eg: tethered from cell phone ) and use online services ?


Don't think so.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> Don't think so.


Sadly, I suspect you're right. If they were presented the opportunity to SIM-lock the bastard to AT&Fee, they did it. In other countries, you can use the rSAP BT profile to allow the car to connect with the cloned SIM card.


----------

